# My Past 16 months on the road



## Deleted member 15688 (Mar 30, 2016)

Over the past 16 months, I have come full circle. my travels have taken me from Mai Sai, Thailand, to Arizona, then to Colombia, South America, where I traveled to Brazil, then up the amazon by speed boat to Iquitos, Peru where I took a plane to Cuzco, then traveled by bus to Nazca Peru, then to Lima, where I caught a flight to Florida. After spending some time visiting friends in Florida, I hopped on an AMTRAK train to North Carolina and visited friends in different parts of that state, I camped a bit in the Appalachian mountains before hitch hiking back to Arizona. 

In Arizona I camped at my old stomping grounds in the Huachuca and Mule mountain ranges, before heading to Kino bay and Tiburone Island in Mexico. After a few weeks killing time in Mexico, I headed back to Arizona where I caught a flight to Hong Kong. After HK, I flew to Manila, Philippines to see some friends, then caught a subsequent flight to Cebu, After about 6 weeks in Cebu, I flew to Bangkok, Thailand then caught a bus back to Mai sai in the Golden triangle.

From here, I went back to Cambodia, , made a stop over in Hong Kong to visit a friend, caught a flight to Arizona,, Lived in the Huachuca Mountains through December, January, Feb, then flew to Kosovo, Belgrade Yugoslavia, Skopje, Macedonia, then Back to Mai sai,Thailand which is where I am now. Enjoying cheap living. It was a great 16 mos on the road. 

On April 22nd the journey continues, I need to renew my visa.So, I will cross the Mekong river into Laos PDR then hitch hike north to the Chinese border. Why?..... just for the hell of it.


----------



## bystander (Mar 30, 2016)

fuckin' badass my man, safe travels.


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks brutha!


----------

